# What do you think of my little concorde?!



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

Gorgeous. =) She's very pretty, working on the bit very nicely! I love her expression- she does seem as though she enjoys what she's doing.  
Looks a very keen jumper, I'm sure she'll be fabulous once she develops her technique etc- that first photo of her jumping looks pretty good!
She's absolutely gorgeous, you sound as if you've done a great job and good luck with her!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

wow she is doing great for only being backed for 5 weeks.you must be really proud of her.she is gorgeous and an awesome jumper too!!!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you! Yes I was so pleased with her i had to put her on here!! hehehe

Yeh she almost has self carriage down to a art now and very rarely do i have to take contact up with the inside rein now shes working so well between inside leg and outside hand (which non of my others have mastered yet!)

I will get a picture of her jumping a nice straight later today because her form is sooo natural and she tucks up like a dream....im affraid cross poles dont do much for her as she hasnt got much to look at. And i refuse to jump any bigger at home as its tight and not on a surface.

She has jumped at towerlands with her previous owner in the affiliated novice and open classes and went clear on her frist time out! Its a huge equestrian centre in essex (i think)- here it is!










Not bad on her first time out.....and not a show i would choose to do on a rising four yr old thats never been out before. But i have the video of her jumping round and she went like a pro...no spooking or ducking and diving! 

Shes ace! given me back all my jumping confidence! (although not quite the school master i was aiming to get! hehe)


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

wow, impressive for a young horse! =D
i'm sure you two will do very well, she does sound like a special horse!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

She's lovely. I would have expected her to be taller! She is a leggy little thing. So I take it someone else backed her? What's her story?


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Kristy,
Oh yes definately! No way i could have schooled her to the standard she is at in under 4 weeks! thats for sure! hehe

She was bought from holland a little over 5weeks ago and was rough broken (as they call it) meaning sat on, end of! hehe

She was then schooled on by a friend of mine in essex who only let her go to me as she wasnt actually for sale and she was hoping to compete her in the age classes in the 4yr old group. She had a very good chance of being placed, Melissa rode her so well and got alot better work out of her than i do at present, as i suppose she is used to how she rides. 

Nope im affraid she is only a tiny girl, although as you say very leggy and has to do the splits on front to be able to graze so i think she will shoot up some more and at the very least bulk out- although she refuses to eat and kind of dinner i give her! Never mind she has enough grass for now and will get used to it i guess.

Glad you like her,

Elz x


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

> picture of equestrian centre in Essex


That competition must have taken a little while if all of those people are competitors!! They look like ants rather than people... must have looked really funny to see so many people striding around! 

Your horse looks really promising - 4 and able to complete that course clear will hopefully mean very good hopes for the future! I look forward to seeing you at HOYS in a couple of years :wink: .


----------



## boris (Jun 5, 2007)

You are very lucky, she beautiful.

Ive actually met Concorde at the Nijhof stud, he was my favorite of all the Stallions we saw. Such presense.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow....we have just come back from our first show and she was wonderful, came off the box like a 12year old and took everything in her stride! She went clear at 3ft (big for me with my confidence levels as they are) and has given me soooo much confidence. She even has my dad out watching and he hasnt been to see me since my mom died (my number one fan! hehe).

SOOOO HAPPY! Going for a lesson with my coach on thursday and hopefully she will approove!


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pic's from warm up ring!

She's an angel!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Elz - I'm so glad you had a good time. Good for you for finding a sane 4 year old. Wanna give me some sanity for mine? :wink: 
I'm terribly sorry about your mother though. 
I think she will look like a different horse at the age of 7. WBs mature slowly and I think she will eventually grow into those legs! By the way, I think you make her look great, chin up doll.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Dont be sorry, im affraid thats life isnt it? Not always nice to us but we have to get with things! It was lovely seeing my dad taking an interest again though- even with the girlfriend in tow (who was actually getting into it also! bless her!)

Anyway i completely agree, she has tonnes of filling out to do!! Such a scrawny imp at the moment but then she still isnt out of ugly teenage years yet....hehe

I am desperately trying to stop myself from over jumping her (she is just so grown up i have to keep reminding myself she isnt even 4 yet!) A guy who took a fancy to her in the practice ring nearly fell over when i told him she wasnt even 4 yet! hehe I think she will have a lovely long hack tomorrow, get these fitness levels up lol.

Thank you for your comments though and i will hopefully have more pics soon.

Snap happy at the moment....


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I just noticed how pretty the scenery is in the last picture above ^^ 
I love your attitude, by the way. Very positive -it's uplifting. My brother died when I was young so I have empathy for losing an immediate family member. And as far as father's g/f - convert her to the horsey ways! :wink: My mother's new fiance` just made me new wooden jumps. I'm working on converting him as well.  
Not even part of the four year old club? Take it slow, although I know you know this. I feel as if it's a mandatory thing to say. :wink: It just hits a sore spot for me at times seeing young ones worked so hard. I'm dealing with my older horse's arthritis and am first hand experiencing deterioration of the joints. Take care of those legs now that you have the ability. My guy is holding up very well and has for a long time, but him being an ex-jumper and dressage horse at the age of 23 has put stress on his joints due to difficult work in the past. I often wonder what he did before I bought him. (Bought him at the age of 14 - I was... what, 10?) Any who, I'm sure you'll take fantastic care of all your horses. And I don't want to insinuate you are already working them too hard - just a sincerely concerned piece of advise. 
I want to see pictures of her grow, too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She is gorgeous! You are very lucky to have found such a goiod youngster  . Like Kristy said take care and you will have her sound for a long time! I also lost my father at a young age so i know what it's like. Convert your dads gf quick smart i converted my step dad he loves Sary! hehe


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats it....! My coach wants to buy her from me and has said she will pay big time if i consider letting her go! 

She said she has spent years trying to find a horse like her and not succeeded! She said she will be an absolute machine when she is older!

I said shes not for sale and now she wants to share her with me and buy out a half.....love my coach to bits but not sure if it will all and in tears....? These things do tend too!

Dont want to upset her by turning her offer down though! 

Took the lil girl to a wide open field full of bright jumps and started her on some rustic cross poles in a treble (slowly building it up from poles on the floor) All she kept doing was flying changes on the spot, grunting and taking me towards the huge bright fences which were up at around 3ft6! I kept having to make her stop and chill as she was getting so excited it was unreal! (i have video of it all but have no idea how to download it to youtube or whatever so that you guys can see it-Help? PLEASE!?)

Thanks,
Elz x


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, don't sell her unless you want too, I'm sure your trainer would understand if you didn't  I have no idea on how to download it, sorry


----------

